# I have a question



## Corey Hadden (26 Aug 2013)

Hello every one. This is my first post not sure how this works really but here I go, I recently applied in April, got a email in July telling me to fill these forms out, the pre security stuff an saying have ready when you recieve your appointment for you CFAT an my question is this a good or bad thing, cause I have read on here people saying that the recruiter said to hand the papers into to them when they were done. I've tried phoning them to see how my things are going, but i haven't gotten to talk to anyone an I'm aware it's summer so a lot of them are busy an taking vacations (lucky) haha but if anyone can help me out, it would be every much appreciated 

Thanks,
Corey


----------



## JM2345 (26 Aug 2013)

I was a little confused but I think I understand whats going on... So you got the email right, and you printed them off and filled them out already, but you DID NOT bring them to the recruiting center right? If so, they are waiting for those. You are applying for regular force (not reserves) right? You gotta either hand them in or mail them in before they give you your appointments. 

Here is what my recruiter wrote in the email:

"To continue with your application, I will need you to fill and bring/mail back to us. The sooner we get it the better."

If I didn't understand your post right let me know! But yeah, you gotta print those forms off, fill them in, and either mail or hand them in person before you get your CFAT booked.


----------



## Brandonfw (26 Aug 2013)

Corey Hadden said:
			
		

> Hello every one. This is my first post not sure how this works really but here I go, I recently applied in April, got a email in July telling me to fill these forms out, the pre security stuff an saying have ready when you recieve your appointment for you CFAT an my question is this a good or bad thing, cause I have read on here people saying that the recruiter said to hand the papers into to them when they were done. I've tried phoning them to see how my things are going, but i haven't gotten to talk to anyone an I'm aware it's summer so a lot of them are busy an taking vacations (lucky) haha but if anyone can help me out, it would be every much appreciated
> 
> Thanks,
> Corey



Hi Corey (And welcome to the site!)

To answer your question, you are required to bring the documents and forms in as soon as possible, signed and filled out correctly. This was in my e-mail when I received my email from my recruiter last week : "_Please be advised that the following documents are required in order to continue with the recruitment process.   Please make arrangements to bring in or deliver via mail the following documentation_" Also, in the email, was stating : "_IF THE REQUESTED DOCUMENTS ABOVE ARE NOT RECEIVED WITHIN 30 DAYS, YOUR FILE MAY BE CLOSED._"
I hope this answers your questions 

-Brandon


----------



## Corey Hadden (27 Aug 2013)

This is what I got emailed to me " I have received your application at our Vancouver office. Please complete the attached forms and have them ready for when you receive an appointment to complete your aptitude test (CFAT). " so like this is what I don't understand, you guys got told to. An I did a online application, an I live in Prince
George, B.C an the closest recruiters office is in Vancouver for me


----------



## zulu95 (27 Aug 2013)

You should do exactly what they told you to do. Make sure that you have all the forms completely filled out and have them on hand ready to give to the recruiter when you arrive for your CFAT. When you arrive there you will write the test along with spending some time completing administrative stuff, this is what the forms are for.


----------



## Corey Hadden (27 Aug 2013)

And I also see people on here talking about recruiter that gets asigned to them. Is that the one who sent me the email? Should i give them a call see what's up? Haven't heard anything lil over a month now? Or leave it be? And I apologize for my post for being not understandable I was trying to spit it all in one. I applied for regular forces.


----------



## Brandonfw (27 Aug 2013)

Corey Hadden said:
			
		

> And I also see people on here talking about recruiter that gets asigned to them. Is that the one who sent me the email? Should i give them a call see what's up? Haven't heard anything lil over a month now? Or leave it be? And I apologize for my post for being not understandable I was trying to spit it all in one. I applied for regular forces.



I would suggest giving them a call, it doesn't have to be your recruiter, anyone at the desk would be able to help you just the same. Just ask them for an update, and if you should wait to bring the documents in or to bring them in right away. 
I wish you the best of luck Corey.

-Brandon


----------



## Cbbmtt (27 Aug 2013)

When I did my online application with the New West office, the email stated you can either bring the security forms with you or mail them in advance. I did the latter of the two. 

PM me if you would like the email address of the Sargent who has been absolutely awesome at answering my questions. He said I can give out his email.


----------



## Corey Hadden (9 Sep 2013)

I gave them a call they were first like you should send them in and then I asked if I should or do as I'm told then he said I'm better off sending them in just then I don't have to worry about it when show up for my CFAT. Got another one for you guy for anyone who has knowledge of it, what do they ask your personal references when they phone? So I can give the a heads up?


----------



## mariomike (9 Sep 2013)

Corey Hadden said:
			
		

> Got another one for you guy for anyone who has knowledge of it, what do they ask your personal references when they phone? So I can give the a heads up?



Information here.

The " Reference" Superthread- Merged  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12763.0.html


----------

